# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Shumllojshmëri Fotosh #2 nga Alketi

## alketi83

Kete faqe te pare po ja dedikoj St. Louisit ose Saint Louis te Missourit ku un banoj prej disa vitesh. Ne vidjon e pare mund te shihet qarte qendra dhe afersisht cereku i qytetit. Ndersa vidoja e dyte dhe e trete dhe gjith fotot e kesaj faqe jane bere pas fitores si kampjon Amerike te St. Louis Cardinals skuader bejsbolli. Ishte nje atmosfere e papar dhe te gjithe ishin te lumtur. Kjo parade ishte e gjate reth 1 milje dhe reth 1 miljon veta ne rruge.

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## gloreta

Fotografi interesante Alketi, turme e madhe njerezish, dhe vendi ku kane dale.

----------


## alketi83

Flmd Gloreta, vendosa te postoj dicka ndryshe.

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83

Keta po jepnin paraden live ne televizor ne nje stacionin lokal

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------

